# Thoughts on HCG



## easymoneymike (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been doing research into first cycles and PCT for a few months now.  I have read the stickies about first cycles and PCT and know that it recommends HCG.  I have also seen posts saying that at lower doses, like how a first cycle would be ran, that its may not be needed.  

What is everyone's opinion?  Should I go ahead and get some to be on the safe side or is it not needed? I want to make sure I have everything I need lined up before I decide to start that way I know what to expect during and after cycle.  If I make the leap to start AAS I want to make sure I do what I can so that its done the right way.  I don't want to regret it down the road.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 5, 2011)

Some people have cycled all their lives without hcg and have been fine. However, hcg is definitely helpful in recovery and helps make pct smoother. Whether or not it's needed for u is only a decision u can make. 

Whenever u use extremely suppressive compounds like nandrolones or trnebolones I'd definitely make sure to use hcg. Especially if lifetime trt or infertility are things u fear.

To feed the flames, I use hcg but I probably wouldn't on only 500 test e/c. I'm currently blasting hcg on a 525 test p/ 35 dbol cycle.


----------



## booze (Sep 5, 2011)

If you can get it, use it. It is rare as fuck over here at the moment and I'm sure quite a few people have no choice but to go without.


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 5, 2011)

This would be my first cycle so I would be keeping it very basic, probably Test E for 10-12 weeks at 500 mg a week along with a proper AI and PCT.  It is a little hard to track down domestic, I've seen some sponsors carry it but most are IN and I don't really want to deal with that just yet.   To be safe I'll probably try and get some just so I don't have to worry about problems down the road cause I'm sure after the results I'll want to run more in the future.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 6, 2011)

HCG is one of those things you buy a lot of and store for later use. I buy em in packs of 5 at 5000iu each so i'm covered for 2-3 cycles with that one pack. Chinese HCG is mad cheap and easier to get than organon.


----------



## booze (Sep 6, 2011)

pieguy said:


> HCG is one of those things you buy a lot of and store for later use. I buy em in packs of 5 at 5000iu each so i'm covered for 2-3 cycles with that one pack. Chinese HCG is mad cheap and easier to get than organon.


 
youre lucky. it will get seized over here


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 6, 2011)

That's a good idea.  If I can find some at a good price I might do that.  Always pays off to be prepared.


----------



## SFW (Sep 6, 2011)

Balls....


who needs em


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 6, 2011)

booze said:


> youre lucky. it will get seized over here



ya i just ordered a 5 pack among other "things"....im hoping it makes it thru cuz im almost out of my current HCG


----------



## cutright (Sep 6, 2011)

I always use it no need in shutting down completely it just makes the recovery a lot better IMO


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 6, 2011)

I read it stop ball atrophy so if u wanna keep your nuts, shud 500mcg a week? And u mix with BW?


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 6, 2011)

Honestly since i get packs of 5 i just run it at 500iu twice a week so a total of 1000iu a week....it has been working well for me but ive read that alot of people have great results on 500iu a week.


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 6, 2011)

1000iu is what most advise but everyone responds different.  Some can get away with 500iu but to be safe most say 1000iu is what it should be dosed at.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 6, 2011)

1 inject or 500 2x a week?


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 7, 2011)

twice a week


----------



## carmineb (Sep 7, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> I read it stop ball atrophy so if u wanna keep your nuts, shud 500mcg a week? And u mix with BW?


 

500 - 1000 week, yes to bw
there are threads on this (prince did a sticky I think)


----------



## booze (Sep 7, 2011)

im injecting 2 x 250 so my last 5000 lasts 10 weeks. i have no other choice


----------

